

Noca, The New Online Payment System - Say Bye to Paypal - zain
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/22/noca-targets-transaction-fees-with-new-online-payment-system/

======
disconnect
Micropayment systems have a long history of failing, and chances are this one
won't be different.

Just for fun: take a closer look at the screenshot of the virtual check: 00
dollars and 00/100 Cents. 00/100 Cents. Milicents. Yes. Although technically
correct in this case of 0 (mili)cents, it doesn't build confidence.

